
The Curse of Being Big on the Internet - minimaxir
https://vicki.substack.com/p/the-curse-of-being-big-on-the-internet
======
rossdavidh
Good article, but I think maybe missed one important point. The internet is
based, more than anything, on the idea of "combine all the networks". If there
is content in a network, it should be sent out to every other node in every
other network that requests it.

Which can be awesome. But, I'm not convinced anymore that it is a good idea.
That's a lot like a GOTO, that can go from any spot in the code to any other.
Nearly any long-lived adaptive system, finds ways to section off, wall off,
separate different parts, and restrict what can pass between them. If two
neurons fire together, the connection between them strengthens, gradually, but
we don't have all of our neurons wired to all of our other neurons, and I am
thinking maybe that's not just because of the difficulties in doing so. Maybe
even if you have the ability to connect all the nodes in a large network, you
shouldn't.

It's called "viral" when something grows ultra-fast. We don't find the results
of viruses to be good, usually. I think maybe viral content is often
problematic...because it's viral.

